# Grilled Lemon Chicken Kebabs



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2014)

*Grilled Lemon Chicken Kebabs*

2 large garlic cloves, peeled and smashed
1/3 cup olive oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
3 tbsp. fresh lemon juice
2 tbsp. balsamic vinegar
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 lb. boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut into 2-inch pieces
2 medium red, yellow or green bell peppers, or a combination, cut into 2-inch pieces
1 medium onion, peeled, cut into wedges, and separated into pieces

In a shallow glass or ceramic bowl, combine garlic, oil, soy sauce, lemon juice, vinegar and Worcestershire. Add chicken and vegetables, stirring to coat. Cover and refrigerate one hour, stirring occasionally. Meanwhile, soak 6 bamboo skewers in water for 20 minutes. Alternately thread peppers, onion and chicken pieces onto skewers. Broil or grill kebabs, brushing well with remaining marinade, 5 minutes on each side.


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2014)

I bet that would be good with boneless skinless chicken thighs too. I've printed this as a PDF.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I bet that would be good with boneless skinless chicken thighs too. I've printed this as a PDF.



I bet it would  I've used this marinade on pork, too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> *Grilled Lemon Chicken Kebabs*
> 
> 2 large garlic cloves, peeled and smashed
> 1/3 cup olive oil
> ...



The only difference Ill make is to to use bone in chicken thighs, as i'll have to make something different for DW.  Peppers and Worcestershire don't work for her.  

This looks like another great recipe for the grill.  thanks.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2014)

Another winner, Thanks GG!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The only difference Ill make is to to use bone in chicken thighs, as i'll have to make something different for DW.  Peppers and Worcestershire don't work for her.
> 
> This looks like another great recipe for the grill.  thanks.
> 
> Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief, you could use different veggies for her kebabs, and use another umami booster instead of the Worcestershire sauce, like fish sauce or mushroom powder.

You're welcome, PF! Enjoy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 4, 2014)

Looks good GG. We actually have chicken breasts waiting to be grilled along with the monster pork chops. I might do up a couple skewers like this if we have room - got those 5 ear of corn to grill too, and we have a smallish grill. Then again, I have lots of chicken in the freezer and (hopefully) lots of grilling season ahead. Thanks for the share!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2014)

You're welcome, too, CG!  Sounds like you're going to have a full grill! Leftover grilled yummies are good over salad, too, or mixed into pasta salad, as I'm sure you know


----------



## Cheryl J (May 4, 2014)

Another thank you, GG!  Sounds wonderful.  I love kebabs, they're fun and they just look so darn pretty.  Copied and pasted.


----------



## CraigC (May 5, 2014)

I have learned over the years that putting each ingredient on separate skewers is the best method. Cooking times very for different items. It is inevitable that when cooked on the same skewer, some items will be over cooked or under cooked. Through trial and error, I guess you could figure out what size to cut different items so all will be done at the same time. It just seems easier to separate them.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2014)

I agree with Craig.

I grew up in an Armenian household where shish kebab (always with lamb) was a regular meal.  My dad, a chef, always cooked them on the grill.  First he grilled bell peppers, onions and tomatoes and removed them to a covered bowl to steam so my mom could peel them.  Then the meat skewers would go on the grill with just a thin piece of onion between each kebab.

As a kid growing up, I didn't know there was a specific reason it was done this way.  After a failure or two on my own, I figured it out.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 5, 2014)

I've been making these kebabs for over a decade and this method, with the items cut to the sizes specified, works well for me. As with anything, YMMV


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I've been making these kebabs for over a decade and this method, with the items cut to the sizes specified, works well for me. As with anything, YMMV



I have no doubt you have it figured out.  I was not attacking your method.

As Craig said, if you don't want to figure out the size ratios, as you did, it's simpler to do things separately.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I have no doubt you have it figured out.  *I was not attacking your method.*
> 
> As Craig said, if you don't want to figure out the size ratios, as you did, it's simpler to do things separately.



I didn't think you were. It just seemed like an odd thing to say since I *have* figured it out


----------

